# Airman 18 v Base 22: which to pick?



## psikat (Feb 14, 2006)

Hey all,
Other than the size difference, is there much to differentiate between the two? Having sold my Airman 17, I am looking for something to fill the Airman hole. At the moment, I am leaning more towards the 18 simply because I don't have a watch that small! And the fact that I like the shape of the date window 
In terms of the history of the Airman line, where does the blue degrade dial stand? Is it a fairly recent addition?


----------



## GWGeorge (Jul 3, 2010)

I like the 17 myself but the base 22 is a very nice watch as well.
I can tell you for sure the blue looks very nice. It is nice to have these problems!
Good luck. The 18 is to small IMO.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 30, 2005)

The Base 22 is the perfect size for the Airman in my opinion, the 12 on top purist is a superb tool watch :-!


----------



## Red Rover (Aug 12, 2010)

I love the blue dial of the 18 but I much prefer the dial and layout of the Base 22. It has the long, lumed indexes for the even hours and the smaller lumed dots for the odds. The 18 has the long, lumed indexes for 00, and 12 and the smaller lumed dots for the remaining evens (except 18; date window), and no indexes for the odds. The Base 22 is far easier for me to read when the numbers aren't clearly visible, and when reading the lume.

The minutes, though, are easier to read on the 18 because all four indexes are clearly visible without the odd hour indexes.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

The blue degrade dial does have a fair amount of history. I believe it goes back to the first quartz model Airman...Maybe around the 1980's.
Aside from about 30 years of history, it's really good looking (and I'm not usualy a fan of blue dials).


----------



## jarnould (Apr 22, 2008)

I really like the blue degrade on the Quartz, on the Special I, on the Airman 17 and on the Airman 18 but I do not like the blue number on the bezel of the 18th.
and I agree with you Dennis it probably comes from the Quartz one in 1980's With the 24 on top : dark blue for the night from 18 to 6 and light blue for the day from 6 to 18 and it is really more significant on the Special I.

Despite the color issue then the problem is the size and from an Airman 17 (or the Special I) with it's 46 mm and the Airman 18 with 38 mm I agree the perfect size is the Base 22 with it's 42 mm b-) ...

And you have the choice between 3 models ...
Purist , Gmt and GA ...

and here is my GA on a Mesh and I love it ...










on the picture on the back it is the Glycine App on the Ipad and on the Iphone 

cheers 
Jerome


----------



## psikat (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks for advice and comments....


----------



## psikat (Feb 14, 2006)

I have decided on the Airman 18 GMT, blue degrade dial with black bezel and black strap. Glycine is apparently able to accomodate this custom request.
There is a chance that I will find it a little small but I need a small watch in my collection


----------



## jankoxxx (Aug 25, 2009)

go with the base 22. the 18 will be probably a bit too small. here is mine:


----------



## psikat (Feb 14, 2006)

The Airman 18 has arrived: blue dial, black bezel and black strap. I like the proportions, with the hour hand looking very oversized, but you gentlemen are right: it's very dinky indeed. I don't think I have worn a watch this size since age 12


----------



## sub-dial (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi. Mind posting a pics of your new airman? I too am considering the Airman 18 w/ the degrade dial, although the blue markings on the bezel seems to be off. Would like to see yours w/ the black bezel.
May i also ask which dealer you had that ordered?:thanks Thanks


----------



## sub-dial (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi. do you mind posting a pic of your new airman? Would like to see that black bezel paired w/ the degrade dial. may i also ask which dealer custom made that for you
/ thanks:thanks


----------



## steeviee (Jun 7, 2010)

Interesting, most people are picking the Base 22, I have just acquired 2 Glycine watches, one of them is 44mm, and the other is an airman 18 38mm. I am happy with the 18. Mine has the blue degrade dial as well and I cannot comment on how happy I am with the purchase. I even like the blue numbers on the bezel, my only gripe (if I can call it a gripe) would be that I wish the numbers on the bezel would be lumed. I only say that as I use the outer bezel for local time and the inner for Zulu time. I don't have a problem reading the time in a low light condition, but when it is very low light or no light conditions I am unable to see the outer bezel. If it really were a problem I would change it on both my watches, but in the aircraft you usually have an alternate source for time, usually set for local time. I really like my 18 especially with the blue band, and the degrade dial. I suppose that the blue goes with anything, as it is a dark blue. Also I suppose I like to be different from the rest. What ever the case may be I notice that both my Glycine watches are getting wrist time equally regardless of case size. When it comes down to it, that is the fundamental test a watch must pass to be held on to, and cherished.
I had the same concerns as you when "pulling the trigger" on the 18. I went from wearing a Hamilton X-wind (Beefy 44mm case) to this. I was worried that the 18 would be "Microscopic" in comparison, but was pleasently surprised at the results. 1) Looks 2) Readability, and 3) Function. While 2 & 3 go hand in hand, my only issue is what I stated earlier in the post. My only problem now is "Which one do I want to wear today?" I know life can be so cruel sometime.....
My vote would have been the for the 18, but the 22 would have been a good choice as well. (hmmm maybe you should get both??? 1/2 way there.) Looks like you have already decided. Enjoy your watch!


----------



## psikat (Feb 14, 2006)

sub-dial said:


> Hi. do you mind posting a pic of your new airman? Would like to see that black bezel paired w/ the degrade dial. may i also ask which dealer custom made that for you
> / thanks:thanks


Hi,

I'll try to post pic soon.
I bought mine from Chronomaster.co.uk

The Airman 18 is one of the smallest watches I have ever bought, but its proportions are pleasant. I suppose the size if fairly close to the original Airman and I also like the fact that 38mm case arguably suits the ETA movement used better. As a result, the date window is just a touch closer to the perimeter of the dial. 
Maybe I am just trying to rationalise why I should keep the 18 

I do like the black bezel and the black strap with the blue dial. I had an Airman 17 in all blue combination previously and the dial did appear noticeably more blue.


----------



## grosbill (Nov 2, 2010)

I really like the Base 22, but I think it should be better if the second hand had a little tail like on the airman 2000.


----------



## jankoxxx (Aug 25, 2009)

i think the tail on the second hand looks nice on its own but it would probably not look good due to the tail on the hour hand.

for anybody who is considering to buy the airman base22. i am selling one right now with a FS thread here on the forum. the price is really fair i would say. just give me a shout if you are interested.


----------

